# Is this a love bite?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy was in bed with me watching TV last night, totally comfortable and cozy, purring like a madman. Then all of a sudden, he moved toward me, licked me on the cheek, and took 2 big chomps into my shoulder. They weren't real bites, of course, it was just like a brushing of his teeth on my shoulder. Is that a love bite? (I've never had a love bite from a cat, so I'm not sure . . . ) What do love bites mean, anyway -- that's a form of affection for them?


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, that could've been a love bite or just a rubbing love :luv I know my cat plays and bites at random (light and hard) and sometimes runs like tag. Or he would lick your face and at random bite _Ouch! Painful!_ but he understands he was in trouble cause I would just show him the spray bottle. rcat


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, that's a love bite, and it should be discouraged. Search the forum using the keyword "biting" and there's been a lot of discussion about it.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It is a lovebite, and just my opinion, but whether or not it should be discouraged depends on the cat. Arianwen and I play all the time, and she rarely ever leaves even the slightest mark on me. 
Arianwen knows her teeth and claws can hurt me, and she exercises restraint accordingly. :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, John, I tend to agree with you. Short of being truly hurt, of course, I'm probably more inclined to react based on knowing his _intention_. I mean, we let them do other things that aren't what we would have chosen, just because we know they love it or mean well by it. I get less sleep than I might otherwise because Murphy comes and goes during the night, sniffs my nose, parks himself against my shoulder, etc., but do I close my door? No.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it's worth reading the discussions about it because there are other points of view.


----------



## Harley (Mar 29, 2009)

A love bite is a simple nibble, Harley does it all the time when she wants to cuddle or settle down after a 2 hour play period.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holly, you're just so sweet, he couldn't take it any more and had to have a nibble.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to know, my cat has taken little nibbles at times. I never thought much of it but I might want to discourage it. Thanks for bringing up.


----------

